
If Blockchains Ran the World – Disrupting the Trust Business - Tomte
http://worldif.economist.com/article/13525/disrupting-trust-business
======
pavel_lishin
> _On the contrary, if people’s identity is anchored in one or several
> blockchains, this would give them more control over it and their personal
> data. If a potential tenant, for example, wants to prove to a landlord that
> his income is high enough to pay the rent, he need only disclose that bit of
> information, instead of allowing access to his entire credit history, as is
> often the case today._

I'm not sure how, exactly, it follows that having my data stored in a
blockchain means that I can choose what is and isn't visible to my landlord,
or to everyone else for that matter.

~~~
abecedarius
Zcash has a "selective disclosure" feature. Not sure what else there may be.

------
rohamg
This article is out of date.. Regardless, I love reading business press
writing about the blockchain: the key takeaway for me is that the tech has a
ways to go before many of these concepts are ready to be implemented at scale.

Making identity and personal information "self-sovereign" is necessary and a
big area of focus for us. Would love to collaborate with others looking into
this on the blockchain.

